# Problem with Rex regulator



## mikaila31 (Feb 24, 2006)

I'm having a issue with my Rex regulator. I refilled my 5 lb tank a few weeks ago. I was very surprised when it ran out two weeks later, only feeding a 55gal tank. The first canister lasted a couple months. On closer inspection I found that the perma-seal and fiber washer appear to be stuck in the regulator nut. The nut is now very hard to turn and is stuck at the base of the regulators neck. Is there special way to get the perma-seal and the fiber washer out without destroying them?


----------



## Manwithnofish (Mar 12, 2008)

I didn't use Perma-seal...The hardware store sells teflon tape (yellow) for gas and a liquid equivalent that you just paint on the threads... I used the liquid tube version... I'm sorry that really doesn't help you, to know that I did something different. I just was curious to find out if I should have used Perma-seal.


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

You have to many washer's/seals on there.
You only need one, either Permaseal or fiber. 
You should never use Teflon tape or Pipe dope on the CGA connection.
Get a refill, use the permaseal and you should be good to go.

Regards, Orlando


----------



## Manwithnofish (Mar 12, 2008)

I didn't apply anything on my regulator connections...just the solenoid, needle valve, and other npt threads.


----------



## mikaila31 (Feb 24, 2006)

Kay here is a pic. I was thinking that using both might of been my problem. I've got a refill already. Yet I can't get the perma-seal or fiber washer out of the regulator nut. I mean I probably can if I yank them out with a pliers. But I will probably ruin them doing this. They are really stuck in there. I know I'm not very strong [smilie=l:. But just using my hands I can't get the regulator nut to turn at all.

Looking at the pic I think I may of already destroyed the perma-seal, when I took the canister off. You can see the fiber washer in the center and the black ring around the edge was the perma-seal.
[IMG]http://i22.photobucket.com/albums/b313/Mikaila31/Image017.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

All you have to do is tap on the nut with a rubber mallet and they will pop right out. 

Orlando


----------



## chagovatoloco (Nov 17, 2007)

The place where I got my bottle filled was happy to give me free washers.


----------



## mikaila31 (Feb 24, 2006)

Kay I tried the rubber mallet and it didn't work. Wacked it pretty hard too and it didn't make any difference. Any other suggestions?

I may take it to the local welding supply store tomorrow and see if they can help. If I don't get any suggestions.


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

Holly cow! Man, you may need to remove the stem and install a new one.
Thats not to bad as they are not that expensive.

-O


----------



## mikaila31 (Feb 24, 2006)

Is there a way to get the stem off? So I can pound on it as hard as I can without worrying about hurting the rest of the regulator.

If that fails I will replace the stem.


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

Well, now that I think of it the only way to remove the stem is to slide the nut out of the way 
Back to square one.......


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

Maybe a real hammer would be best, as long as you dont miss that may work...


----------



## mikaila31 (Feb 24, 2006)

Would a dremel work? If I use a tip softer than the brass and then basically gouge out the washer and perma-seal.


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

Possibly, I would probably try a large hammer and good hit.
The problem with the drill is the debris part. You may get brass shavings inside the regulator...But in this case it may be worth a try..

O


----------



## mikaila31 (Feb 24, 2006)

Well I finally got them out! I had to ask my dad for help. He pounded on it with a plastic mallet, a lot harder then I did. He was able to get the wooden washer and what was left of the perma-seal to pop up slightly. He also off set them so on one side the perma-seal was sticking up past the wooden washer. I used a pliers and some other tool I can't name to slowly pull out what was left of the perma-seal. As soon as that was out the washer came with it. 

Is there anything I should do before hooking the regulator back up?


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi mikaila31,

LOL, you will need a new seal! Use either fiber or permaseal (not both!) I would also check the threads of the fitting to make sure they are not damaged.


----------



## mikaila31 (Feb 24, 2006)

The fiber washer is still whole. It has some scratches on one side, but other than that it seems fine. Is it still OK to use, or should I just get a new one?

The perma-seal is throughly destroyed though. I don't know where it most of it went. The part I got out appears to be just the out-most ring.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi mikaila31,

Try installing the regulator with the fiber washer that you have. After you have tightened the regulator to the tank and opened the valve from the tank, mix up a little soapy water (I use dish detergent but any sudsy soap will do) and pour it around the fitting. If you see bubbles, you have a leak. Try tightening a little more, or replace the seal. Do not over tighten! Hope this helps!


----------



## mikaila31 (Feb 24, 2006)

I got it up and running just fine. 

Many thanks for all the help!


----------

